# Do you have a console modded right now?



## Link5084 (Aug 17, 2008)

Nope, but I'm going to mod my 360 and PS2 soon.


----------



## bahamuta (Aug 17, 2008)

No, I had it 5 minutes ago.


----------



## CasperH (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, I did ''modded'' a DS


----------



## SkankyYankee (Aug 17, 2008)

old box, thats about it


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 17, 2008)

Xbox, Wii, had a PS2. Might take care of a 360 in a bit but still on the fence since I have purchased the games I'd play in the first place I think. PS3 when the means comes around? Definitely.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 17, 2008)

Maybe the Wii.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 17, 2008)

I have the simple swap mod on my ps2 (the one with the cardboard and straw and pen cap) and my DS is flashed.


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 17, 2008)

Handhelds don't count by the way.


----------



## CorruptJon (Aug 17, 2008)

Flashed DS Phat
Flashed DS Lite
PSP with CFW (Sold)
Gamecube with Xeno GC
Dreamcast (Not modded, but works with back ups lol)
Wii with D2CKey
PS2 Slim, Modded with unknown chip.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes , every console I own is modded except for the wii (Haven't got around to it yet).


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 18, 2008)

Modded Wii with Wiikey
Softmodded my Xbox, XBMC is now the default dash, when I get a bigger harddrive for it I'm gonna put that in too
getting an MC boot card for my PS2

think that's it


----------



## santorix10 (Aug 18, 2008)

FlashMe Nintendo DS and lite
NES with the lockout chip disabled to increase reliability


----------



## Forstride (Aug 18, 2008)

I did have a PSP with CFW, but I let my friend have it (I regret this)...

For consoles...Nothing.  I want to mod my PS2, and my Wii, but I don't want to risk messing something up with the Wii.


----------



## cerenade (Aug 18, 2008)

no i'm worried about messing up my wii(only console i have)


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 18, 2008)

Noooooooo, I would never do that. 

Are you a cop?


----------



## Dermy (Aug 18, 2008)

.


----------



## Minox (Aug 18, 2008)

My DS Lite is flashed and that's about it.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 18, 2008)

Don't know if the DS with a flashcart counts but I have two.


----------



## LordWill072284 (Aug 18, 2008)

slim ps2 = swap magic 3.6
wii = wiinja deluxe d2b
x360 = benq ixtreme 1.41
gamecube = max drive pro mem card swap
2x ds lite = g6ds and g6lite 

love my moddin' saves so much money i think


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 19, 2008)

The only mod I have is a PS2 mod that enables me to play NTSC games on a PAL console, if a flashcart counts then that too.


----------



## science (Aug 19, 2008)

Xbox 360: 1.4.1 iXtreme Benq
Wii: WiiKey
Sega CD: IT ALREADY TAKES BURNT GAMES!!!!!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 19, 2008)

PS2 modded for Swap Magic
Wiikey for Wii


----------



## Defiance (Aug 19, 2008)

No...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I want to though.


----------



## zidane_genome (Aug 19, 2008)

DS - flashcard (G6DS Real)... not sure if that's concidered a mod, since there are no real mods for the DS
XBox - Softmod - XBMC with OEM Hard Drive, and networked 500gig drive
Sega Saturn - triple switch for region selection, but still doing swap trick

---

Had
PS2 with a chip that I can't remember what it was, lol
GameCube with a chip I can't remember

----

Getting
WiiKey for my Wii soon


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 19, 2008)

I've got a modded Xbox, Sega Saturn and a knackered modded PSX.


----------



## .:Niki:. (Aug 19, 2008)

PSX


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 19, 2008)

A PS1 modded seemed like a good idea.

Then the son realized he couldn't care less for console games much. Otherwise might have indulged a modded PS2.
Likely was the wrong age range when the PS2 ruled.

Both have "modded" DSs though, if use of a flashcard is called "modded".

It's easier to mod a computer though


----------



## layzieyez (Aug 19, 2008)

Modded PS1
Swap Magic PS2
Modded Wii (D2CKey)
Modded Gamecube (XenoGC)
Modded Xbox ($30 in Hong Kong to modchip and add 200GB HD)
PSP CFW
DS flashcart
I'll mod my Xbox 360 when the warranty runs out (I think I have enough games to occupy my time until then!).


----------



## fateastray (Aug 20, 2008)

DS - R4DS
PSP - CFW 4.01 m33-2
PS2 - Some modchip. Dunno wut.


----------



## DarkMatt (Aug 20, 2008)

Xbox - Xecuter 3
DS - R4DS, Supercard Lite
PSP - CFW 4.01 M33
360 (Modded a while back and it died, haven't modded the new one yet)
Multiple PS1's

Haven't done my Wii yet - not enough great games on it imo.  All the best ones are ones I want to buy anyway, so not totally worth it yet.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 20, 2008)

Wii: Argon
NDS: M3 DS Simply


----------



## Sanoblue (Aug 20, 2008)

ive got my 
Xbox 
Wii 
NDS
Ps2


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 20, 2008)

almost all my consoles are modded, only console that is not modded is my ps3, it won't be long before that will be modded also.


----------



## Prime (Aug 20, 2008)

360 - DVD Drive flashed
DS - M3 DS Simply
Wii - nothing.
PS2 - nothing


----------



## Tenkaichi (Aug 26, 2008)

PS1 - stealth mod. Who knows if it still works, or if I have to turn that one upside down, or on its side, or something...

PS2 - Had the swapmagic and fliptop with this cool blue casing... but CRAP, it busted > In the works for trying to get another one so I can get my IIDX fix soon...


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 26, 2008)

PS2: Matrix MXL2
Wii: Nothing
360: Nothing
DS: R4 Revolution / M3 DS Simply / M3 CF
GBA: Wise Card (it's actually dead)


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't consider softmods or Slot-1 cards as having a modded console.

Casemods, yes.

I have a modded Wii (OpenWii), Gamecube (Casemod + Viper GC Extreme) & DS (Casemod + Flashme)

My DS Lite has flashme, but that doesn't really count.


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 26, 2008)

Our PS1 was modded (a mate offered to do it for a fiver), but it's never actually been used to run a copied game. I tend to go for long RPG's, so console games take so long to get through that we were still playing the ones we'd actually brought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never bothered modding a console after that. PS2 games are so cheap it's not worth the hassle.


----------



## Joey90 (Aug 29, 2008)

Nope no mods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Only a flashcard - it's no risk, and cheap.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 29, 2008)

Wii: Wiikey with firmware 1.9S
NDS: CycloDS and R4


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Aug 29, 2008)

Flashme on DS, with an iTouch
Wii with Homebrew Channel
PSP with CFW 4.01 M33-2
all done under 5 minutes


----------



## Ergo_proxy_One (Aug 29, 2008)

soft modded ps2 slim, using the flip-top and the swapmagic disks


----------



## Vater Unser (Aug 29, 2008)

Drivechipped Wii
Flashme'd DS
Modchipped XBox
Modchipped GameCube
Modchipped PS2
NES with disabled lock-out chip (for all PAL and NTSC-U games)

I'm also probably modding my SNES soon.


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 5, 2008)

No. I'm not really a fan of hacking into things.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Well my Polar NDS Lite is casemodded with crystal case, and I use/d M3 Simply, M3 Real and CycloDS..

I also use flashcarts for GBA..


----------



## callmebob (Sep 5, 2008)

PSX don´t even know what kind of chip
PS2 w/ original crystal chip
x-box w/ original aladdin chip
GC w/ original viper chip
Wii w/ Wiikey

also, but I guess won´t count, since they aren´t hard modded.

DC, don´t need one
N64 w/ the Z64
360 flashed drive
DS flashed w/ CycloDS, and 3in1 expansion pack

Might consider the PS3 if it actually does get done, but might not even be worth it, considering what the price of a Blueray burner, and the writable disks would be. Who knows.


----------



## gaboumafou (Sep 6, 2008)

DS Phat with 2 flashcards (Supercard CF and M3 Simply)
PS2 with DUO2 modchip
Wii with Wiikey Modchi
Xbox 360 flashed with Ixtreme 1.4 firmware

So all my consoles are modded... except for my NES, of course...


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 6, 2008)

Wii, Xbox360, DS, PSP, PS2

Basicly, everything except ps3, which can't be modded yet (but once it happens, I will do it)


----------

